# Beretta 96 ??



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

My gun shop did a buy-back from a local police department of Beretta 96, 40sw, Stainless steel, 11rd and 3 mags. Looked at several of them, only holster wear, I broke them down , they have been fired very little. I like the way the gun fits my hand, also they have nite-sites. They are $433 out the door ,tax and call-in, any feedback. Shipwreck you have Beretta's don't you? Thanks Frank


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, for stainless/3 mags/night sights that sounds like a pretty good deal to me! 

I don't have much experience with Beretta .40s, but if they're anything like my old 9mm Berettas, I think you'll be very happy with them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The main issue with the Beretta 92/96 pistols is the big grip, but if it fits well in your hand, I say go for it. It's an excellent pistol if you prefer a DA/SA design.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

These guys do a lot of police trades in, too. No night sites on these. Number of mags not mentioned. $329 for # 96s.
http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1817739.html
P.S. I just noticed that they have some "D" models for $275.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> These guys do a lot of police trades in, too. No night sites on these. Number of mags not mentioned. $329 for # 96s.
> http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1817739.html
> P.S. I just noticed that they have some "D" models for $275.


I have bought from Mark at Summit, his guns are good. Thanks Frank


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I would go for it for under 400 out the door. What I find is that holster wear does not lower the worth of the gun much. I have many guns I won't holster because I like them to look new. To me holster wear is a big deal, just my taste when buying unless it's for carry. If your going to wear it I see no big deal with it then. As Mike said if it fits go for it. As far as Beretta goes you can't go wrong, look who used it before you. Good luck


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal. Have you shot one before? I like my 96, though it's a Vertec so it's got some minor differences. I haven't shot it that much to be honest, mainly because it's the 'pretty-boy' of my collection. All the shots I have put through it went through without a hiccup.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Have you shot one before? I like my 96, though it's a Vertec so it's got some minor differences. I haven't shot it that much to be honest, mainly because it's the 'pretty-boy' of my collection. All the shots I have put through it went through without a hiccup.


*Nice!! I think I will pick one up. Frank*


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies. Frank


----------

